# Want to buy a Quality Shear, am looking at



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

I called Geib and they suggested the Croc 8.5 curved, Cheetah 8.5 straight, and Gator 40tooth Blend.

What do u think of this combo?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I have double duck and they have given years of service


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, one of the things I liked about Geib is its in Orlando which is only an hour from me.


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

I see 40 tooth, 46 tooth, and 48 tooth...The 40tooth is the best price. Is that a good number to use for a blending shear or do i need to step up to one of the others?


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, i bit the bullet and went with Geib Crocodile 3pc 8.5" set. Saved me $40 buying it that way instead of mixing Gator, Crocodile, and Cheetah shears. For the amount of use they will see i figure i will get 2 years out of them before needing to be resharpened. At least they are close by for service.


----------

